# Stephen Jackson or Manu?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If you would have asked me this question before the season, I would have easily said Manu. However, Jackson has played pretty well for the Hawks this season, especially recently.



So, here's the facts. 


Jackson - 25 years old, 4 years of experience
Ginobili - 26 years old, 2 years experience


Jackson - 15.3 PPG, 4.4 RPG, 2.8 APG, 1.6 SPG, 2.7 TPG, 35.5 MPG, 42% FG, 33% 3P

Ginobili - 12.9 PPG, 4.8 RPG, 4.0 APG, 2.0 SPG, 1.9 TPG, 31.1 MPG, 41% FG, 33% 3P


Jackson is scoring more than Manu by a good amount, but Jackson plays more minutes and takes about 4 more shots a game than Manu.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*BUMP BUMP BUMP*


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

I'd take Manu, think he can still improve and his attitude seems to be much better


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

manu! 
jax and manu's stats are about the same, but manu brings that especial thing to the spurs. that different vibe... i love watching him, plus manu has way better attitude than jax!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Manu. 

I mean when you look Manu, you just get the feeling that this guy is gonna be great. 

Btw, I'm surprised they're both 26 already, I wouldn't be shocked if someone said Manu is only 22 or something.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> manu!
> jax and manu's stats are about the same, but manu brings that especial thing to the spurs. that different vibe... i love watching him, plus manu has way better attitude than jax!


:yes: :yes: 
Manu's special... if he only had a reliable jump shoot:upset: He would be an all-star right now...


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I have to agree with all the others. Manu is the better player and he brings more to his team than Jax.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Manu hands down. Jackson IMO has what u call, a low basketball IQ. He seems to be in the wrong place all the time, always throwing bad passes and just plain looking quite out of place.

Manu on the other hand, even though his stats arent that great, looks much more fluid on the court, and has that mental knack. Like he gets on an agressive streak and theres no stopping him, unless he stops himself. Can be bit bad sometimes though. Like duncan said, hessss crazyyyyy.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Manu!

Jackson is a good roleplayer, but I think that manu has more "heart" than Jax.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Manu. ok , that's not very original. But manu can do so much other things that scoring!..rebounds , D, you name it..If he was in Atlanta , he would surely have better offensive stats. he has adapted his game to the SA needs so he does not score that much , but i still think that he can turn into a terrific offensive force whenever he wants. He does what it takes to win , and that is simply the best compliment he can be given.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jackson, Spurs lack an outside shooter and it hurts them...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I always thought that Jax was avery important player to the Spurs but Manu does the little things and he understands the game. Both have similar FG% so I don't thing Jackson is that superior shooter. My vote goes to Ginobili but not by much.


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

Manu's a 6th man again so his numbers aren't going to be better than a starter.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, you kind of answered the queston yourself.



> Jackson - 15.3 PPG, 4.4 RPG, 2.8 APG, 1.6 SPG, 2.7 TPG, 35.5 MPG, 42% FG, 33% 3P
> Ginobili - 12.9 PPG, 4.8 RPG, 4.0 APG, 2.0 SPG, 1.9 TPG, 31.1 MPG, 41% FG, 33% 3P
> Jackson is scoring more than Manu by a good amount, but Jackson plays more minutes and takes about 4 more shots a game than Manu.


And Manu is beating him in rebounds, assists, and steals in less minutes.

Jackson, at times was amazing to watch, and at times, a walking stupid-turnover. 

Manu makes things happen, his defense is really good and just plain fun to watch.

I'd take Manu 9 out of 10 times.

Stuart


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

we'll see what you think after this year's playoffs... stephen jackson was pretty clutch last year..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Jax

Manu has a high basketball IQ and Jackson low? Why? Because Manu is white? Because he is a foreign prospect?

That talk about basketball IQ is always hilarious. The prejudice always is that white players, soft player or shooters are more intelligent.

Without Jackson the Spurs would have lost in the first round last season.

Manu Ginbobili hasn't really improved and he is absolutely erratic. He is like Jason Williams of the past at the SG position just not that flashy but also not as good.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Jax
> 
> Manu has a high basketball IQ and Jackson low? Why? Because Manu is white? Because he is a foreign prospect?
> ...




Please leave out the racial issues concerning this thread that you are creating out of thin air. No one said anything about race, and you insult people for being prejudice, even though nobody mentioned a damn thing about race in the whole thread.


----------



## Jaywalk (Feb 19, 2004)

The poll speaks pretty clearly. Manu is obviously the better player.


----------

